# Bose - no sound?



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

I have a 2009 TTRS that came from the factory with the Symphony radio and Bose. The Symphony was replaced by an RNS-E at some point in the cars life (I don't know when as I don't have any paperwork). I really didn't get on with the RNS-E (although the integration with the car is much better than any other aftermarket radio I have seen) so I replaced it with an Xtrons PF75ATTAR. After replacing the stock firmware and a few tweaks its been fine - TomTom nav etc.
However a month or so ago when the weather was particularly hot I got in the car and there was no sound. I was in a bit of a rush so I put the satnav on and set off to where I was going (about 60 miles). During the journey I started to hear feint noises from the car speakers which I guess was the audio from the satnav. I drove further and the noise increased however it was just high pitched squeaks and pops, so much so that I pulled over, switched the engine off and took the keys out for a minute or so and then started it up again. On starting the audio returned and it was fine for the rest of the day.
A couple of weeks later (I don't drive the TT too often..) it happened again and the fix of stopping and starting worked. Roll on to last week and I had another relatively short journey and there was no audio, no squeaks, no pops etc. Stopping and starting didn't fix anything.
Now before I pull the radio out as its a pain I was wondering whether this is likely to be the Xtrons head unit or the Bose amp. I know there is a separate cable from the back of the head unit to power the amp but I am fairly sure all the cabling is intact. I have VCDS as well so I can check any error codes (which there will be as the RNS-E isn't installed).

Andy


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Deffo amp 
"47 sound system "

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

ReTTro fit said:


> Deffo amp
> "47 sound system "


B'lcks really? Any idea how much to replace? Used/new?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

It's around £180 for a repair

I wouldn't buy another, it will only end up the same way, just get yours repaired

New ones are around £600 I believe

If you have vcds, scan it 
It will tell you the faults

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bmw_akw (Feb 4, 2017)

I've been speaking to a guy on eBay based in Edinburgh and that's where mine will be going.

Very helpful and knowledgeable. £180 with a 12month warranty.

I have toyed with the idea of swapping the Bose for an aftermarket amp but I think it's a little more difficult than simply swapping one for the other? That said, if you have an aftermarket headunit it may be an option using the front and rear pre-outs and tapping into the speaker cables from the Bose amp (maybe??) I'm guessing you'd just need to run a coupled of sets of RCAs from front to back.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

The place in Edinburgh is the main repair place, they have a website and a video on you tube showing how to remove the amp


----------



## Le Smith (Apr 15, 2017)

http://boserepairexperts.eu/contact-us/ here you go


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

Yep, they should be able to sort you out.

This is why i would never buy a car with an aftermarket head unit.


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

carlsicesilverTT said:


> Yep, they should be able to sort you out.
> 
> This is why i would never buy a car with an aftermarket head unit.


I didn't; I replaced the RNS-E because its from the last decade and is utter crap. I don't think its the head unit that has killed the Bose amp - I suspect its probably water damage.

I'll pull it all apart this weekend and try and diagnose where the issue is, however I suspect Lea has hit the nail on the head and its the Bose amp that's goosed...


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

carlsicesilverTT said:


> Yep, they should be able to sort you out.
> 
> This is why i would never buy a car with an aftermarket head unit.


What difference does that make to the amp failing ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

An expert told me it's nothing to do with corrosion regarding amps failing, the aftermarket head units were not designed for bose amps in the car. The original Audi head unit was.


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

carlsicesilverTT said:


> An expert told me it's nothing to do with corrosion regarding amps failing, the aftermarket head units were not designed for bose amps in the car. The original Audi head unit was.


An amps an amp, the issue here is an issue with corrosion causing failure and using a different head unit isn't going to be the cause of corrosion.

Best you update your expert Carl.


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

haha , yeah mate. I have been tempted by a new modern head unit, can't say I wouldn't if I had 2k to spend. Can't justify 2k on a new top of the range head unit and sat nav though when current one I'm happy with and use my iPhone 6 as a sat nav as it fits perfectly in the ash tray area if you have ever tried it.


----------



## Le Smith (Apr 15, 2017)

From the repair guys in Glasgow.

Popular online discussion threads try to explain that condensation builds up inside the casing causing corrosion to the circuit board. We don't agree with this - all the evidence points to a gap in the inner wing seam, the rear wheels at speed force road water through a gap .

Every single unit that comes in to us for repair has tiny bits of grit trapped in the heat sink compound on the amplifier, condensation is pure water and doesn't contain grit. And to make matters worse, the road grit also contains salt which accelerates the corrosion process.


----------



## turboDean (Nov 16, 2016)

Le Smith said:


> From the repair guys in Glasgow.
> 
> Popular online discussion threads try to explain that condensation builds up inside the casing causing corrosion to the circuit board. We don't agree with this - all the evidence points to a gap in the inner wing seam, the rear wheels at speed force road water through a gap .
> 
> Every single unit that comes in to us for repair has tiny bits of grit trapped in the heat sink compound on the amplifier, condensation is pure water and doesn't contain grit. And to make matters worse, the road grit also contains salt which accelerates the corrosion process.


I found bits of grit/dirt in mine when i took it apart... i made a splash guard out of a plastic bottle as shown on another thread on here.


----------



## Le Smith (Apr 15, 2017)

Has anybody found this gap in the inner wing ?? Seems if it's supposedly there a simple fix would be to re seal the seam when you've got the Amp out. Or re seal it any way for piece of mind.


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

OK, so just scanned it with VCDS and got the following faults:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CEP) Labels: 07K-907-404-CEP.clb
Part No SW: 8J0 907 404 HW: 8J0 907 404 
Component: 2.5l R5/4V TFSI 0040 
Revision: F4H03--- Serial number: AUX7Z0I8FNM0PO
Coding: 0113000C180F0160
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: EADBA423C58AB24EAA7-80BF

1 Fault Found:
000665 - Boost Pressure Regulation 
P0299 - 002 - Control Range Not Reached - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 118428 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2017.06.20
Time: 16:07:59

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 5726 /min
Load: 82.7 %
Speed: 125.0 km/h
Temperature: 95.0°C
Temperature: 53.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1010.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.589 V

Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 8P0-953-549.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 953 549 K HW: 8P0 953 549 K
Component: J0527 H37 0070 
Coding: 0003041
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 4683B0933152362EEEF-8013

Subsystem 1 - Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: E0221 H06 0030

1 Fault Found:
01304 - Radio 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530-V4.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 AA HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H16 5223 
Revision: H16 Serial number: 4140K0992581DA
Coding: E9BB1F06510602004101
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 66C350135192162E0EF-8033

2 Faults Found:
01300 - Control Module for Navigation with CD-Rom (J401) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 81
Mileage: 116779 km
Time Indication: 0

01304 - Radio 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 144
Reset counter: 160
Mileage: 116779 km
Time Indication: 0

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System Labels: 8J0-035-223.lbl
Part No SW: 8J0 035 223 D HW: 8J0 035 223 D
Component: J525 Amp High H04 0160 
Revision: PROD_01 Serial number: 00000000039564
Coding: 0236121
Shop #: WSC 67001 210 91756
VCID: 2541171FEC14DD36C75-8070

1 Fault Found:
16349 - Control Module - Error in Output Stage 
014 - Defective - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101110
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 254
Reset counter: 158
Mileage: 112584 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2016.09.21
Time: 10:26:10

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 4C: Tire Pressure II Labels: 8J0-907-274.lbl
Part No SW: 8J0 907 274 B HW: 4F0 907 274 
Component: J502 RKA+ H02 0150 
Revision: 00000838 Serial number: 00008381039229
Coding: 0604100
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 3169F34FA8DC81962BD-8064

1 Fault Found:
02214 - Tire Pressure Warning 
000 - - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 5
Reset counter: 153
Mileage: 116956 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2017.03.06
Time: 06:58:23

Freeze Frame:
Hex Value: 0x00B0
Hex Value: 0x0000
Hex Value: 0x0007
Voltage: 14.30 V
Temperature: 2.0°C
(no units): 102.0

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone Labels: 8P0-862-335.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 862 335 AA HW: 8P0 862 335 S
Component: FSE_256x BT H34 0600 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 00000005129515
Coding: 0011422
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 75E1075F1C34EDB6B75-8020

1 Fault Found:
02503 - Output Wire to Radio 
011 - Open Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101011
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 81
Mileage: 116779 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2017.02.28
Time: 16:47:26

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------

I cleared them all and then rescanned and I get the obvious radio, navigation, sound system and telephone faults still there which I think? I am expecting to see as the RNS-E isn't there..
I suspect its this bit:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System Labels: 8J0-035-223.lbl
Part No SW: 8J0 035 223 D HW: 8J0 035 223 D
Component: J525 Amp High H04 0160 
Revision: PROD_01 Serial number: 00000000039564
Coding: 0236121
Shop #: WSC 67001 210 91756
VCID: 2541171FEC14DD36C75-8070

1 Fault Found:
16349 - Control Module - Error in Output Stage 
014 - Defective - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101110
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 254
Reset counter: 158
Mileage: 112584 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2016.09.21
Time: 10:26:10

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Andy


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

OK, so took the amp out and it looks remarkably clean. However I took the heatshield off, took out the circuit board and one of the amp IC's (U26) has green on the legs soldered to the board. It also has what looks like white powdery stuff under the legs. I tried to clean it off with some alcohol (no not beer before anyone asks...) and have put it back together and there is still no sound. I guess its goosed?
Any local TT owners with Bose fancy lending me your amp for 5 minutes just be be 100% sure its definitely the amp?

Andy


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Is it powering up ? 
It's turned on by a remote wire from the stereo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

ReTTro fit said:


> Is it powering up ?
> It's turned on by a remote wire from the stereo
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How would I know? There are no indicators on it. Surely the fact VCDS can see it means its powering up? Obviously it was working. There were a couple of wires I had to connect at the back of the head unit for this to work when I initially installed it I seem to recall....

Andy


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

I contacted SVT in Edinburgh via the website over the weekend and on Monday night I got a reply from a guy called Chris. After a few to and fro's of emails, sending the VCSD fault log and describing the green corrosion on U26 he said he's 100% sure its the amp. So its been picked up today by Parcelforce and should be with them by Friday.
I pointed out to Chris that the prices differed between the website and eBay and that they have a listing on eBay for £169 with 12-months warranty and free return delivery. He said this was a mistake but would honour the price  
Here's hoping he doesn't email me back on Friday saying its unrepairable....

I am keen to apply the fix/workaround with the 2lt plastic bottle when I get it back but I am struggling trying to find a guide or any pictures?

Andy


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

So my repaired amp got delivered on Wednesday and I managed to free up some time to refit it today.
So before I put everything back together I thought I'll just test it - ignition on, Xtrons radio boots up, pressed the radio button and - no sound :x 
Checked all the connections on the amp and all the connections on the back of the radio and and everything looks OK. Still no sound. I dug out my RNS-E and replaced the Xtrons just to see and guess what - sound...
I don't doubt that the amp was faulty as I inspected the circuit board myself and could see the corrosion around IC26, however it seems my Xtrons head unit is also faulty. Happy days....

Andy


----------



## MattLaneUK (Sep 18, 2016)

ADB said:


> So my repaired amp got delivered on Wednesday and I managed to free up some time to refit it today.
> So before I put everything back together I thought I'll just test it - ignition on, Xtrons radio boots up, pressed the radio button and - no sound :x
> Checked all the connections on the amp and all the connections on the back of the radio and and everything looks OK. Still no sound. I dug out my RNS-E and replaced the Xtrons just to see and guess what - sound...
> I don't doubt that the amp was faulty as I inspected the circuit board myself and could see the corrosion around IC26, however it seems my Xtrons head unit is also faulty. Happy days....
> ...


Hi Andy,

Unfortunately my mothers TT Roadster has had this BOSE issue. One day it just stopped outputting any sound. We've sent the amplifier off to SVT and they have returned it; unfortunately the amplifier is still outputting zero sound. The module still shows the 16349 code but they've rechecked the amplifier on their rig and said it was working fine. IC26 was also the problem in question here. They have said they're unsure what more they can do so I'm at a bit of a loose end.

Is it still working fine for you? She has the RNS-E from stock and it has not been removed. The RNS-E shows 0 error codes also. Any ideas?


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

Have you checked the fuse?


----------



## yanioaioan2 (Aug 14, 2018)

Mine just started to no cut sound after about 15 mins of play and then is completely gone..
Is this the amp you think?


----------

